# Need some advice on ST Dupont lighter



## Paul Raposo (Sep 25, 2015)

Hello everyone. First time poster here and hoping to get some advice from experienced lighter collectors.

I took a ST Dupont lighter in trade for a Montblanc fountain pen and listed it on ebay. The lighter had many bids and sold. Now the high bidder says he doesn't want the lighter because it's a fake.

I was hoping to confirm whether this lighter is a copy/fake or if it's genuine. I'm not looking for valuations just to find out if it's real. I traded a really nice pen for it, so I'm hoping it's real. 

I don't have 30 posts yet so I can't post pictures or links but I can send the link to anyone who would email or PM me. Any opinions and thoughts you guys could give me would be appreciated. Frankly I'm sure where to turn to. I think my last option would be sending it for servicing to see if it is genuine, but I'm not even sure where to send Dupont lighters here in Ontario, Canada


----------



## JDom58 (Jul 27, 2015)

Why don't you find a Jewelry store in your area, especially one that may also sell fine lighters and take it to them to see. I doubt pictures will reveal a lot if you yourself can't tell the difference while holding it.


----------



## Paul Raposo (Sep 25, 2015)

Hey JDom58.

To me it is real--the weight is 109 grams or 3.6 oz empty, it has the correct ping, the colour is right the measurements are right. Everything about the lighter to me is correct which is why I took it in trade. But truthfully I know Dunhill better than I do Dupont. Now to have someone else claim it's fake is making me second guess myself.

I'd be willing to send the picture link to another member if they'd be willing to post the pics here for me.

I should also add I beleive it to be a Ligne 2 vertical lines model.


----------



## ForceofWill (Sep 6, 2008)

He might also have regretting winning it so is just calling it fake so he doesn't have to buy it.


----------



## JDom58 (Jul 27, 2015)

Hi Paul, sounds to me like you know your lighters so definitely it's most likely real and do not discount that this guy got buyers remorse and just wanted to get out of the sale, after all it is ebay. Although if you can have it looked at for peace of mind it might be a good idea. The Chinese are making pretty good copies these days but internals are cheap and its usually poor quality.


----------



## Paul Raposo (Sep 25, 2015)

ForceofWill said:


> He might also have regretting winning it so is just calling it fake so he doesn't have to buy it.


Hey ForceofWill.

I'm embarrassed to admit I never considered that. Buyer's remorse could be the issue.



JDom58 said:


> Hi Paul, sounds to me like you know your lighters so definitely it's most likely real and do not discount that this guy got buyers remorse and just wanted to get out of the sale, after all it is ebay. Although if you can have it looked at for peace of mind it might be a good idea. The Chinese are making pretty good copies these days but internals are cheap and its usually poor quality.


Yeah, as above I never considered he just wants out of the transaction. I also thought about how good copies are becoming lately. Friend bought a Rolex Seadweller a few years back that was such a good fake it fooled most collectors he showed it to--until it stopped working. I also almost bought a Dupont fountain pen that was so close to the real thing that it genuinely shocked me at how close the counterfeiters got it.

I was on the Dupont website and found several authorized Dupont retailers in Toronto and the surrounding area. I'll have to take a drive up and visit a few.

I'm also still willing to send the link to another member if they'd be willing to post the link or pics for me.


----------



## Paul Raposo (Sep 25, 2015)

Thank you to JDom58 and ForceofWill :beerchug:

Anyone else like to give their thoughts or opinions?


----------



## deke (Aug 19, 2013)

There are sites giving some clues.

How To Tell a Real Dupont Lighter from a fake | eBay

LighterLand • View topic - ST Dupont Fakes / Counterfeit / Buyers Guide

YouTube also has some videos.


----------



## Paul Raposo (Sep 25, 2015)

deke said:


> There are sites giving some clues. YouTube also has some videos.


Thank you for those links deke :thumb:

I also found them while doing some research. I think the bidder must have seen this thread as he changed his mind and made payment last night. Not sure what was going on there.


----------



## JDom58 (Jul 27, 2015)

Paul Raposo said:


> Thank you for those links deke :thumb:
> 
> I also found them while doing some research. I think the bidder must have seen this thread as he changed his mind and made payment last night. Not sure what was going on there.


Awesome, glad it all worked out for you!


----------



## RWalleyTX (Feb 21, 2012)

No way to tell 100% if it's real without paperwork trail. Many fakes out there good and bad I always buy mine from authorized dealers and double check with st DuPont as well


----------



## Rottingman (May 23, 2015)

The fake duponts have distinct characteristics that are relatively easy to spot once you know what your looking for. Gatsby's and Ligne1's aren't faked for one thing. Open the lighter refill cap and make sure the inside is colored and the color matches the type of dupont refills your lighter requires.


----------



## Rondo (Sep 9, 2015)

Ask dude what facts he has that it _is_ a reproduction


----------

